# 3D Grafik Programm



## MrBean1 (7. Februar 2005)

Hi @all! Ich bin 16 Jahre alt. Also hab ich mich mal angemeldet, denn ich brauch Hilfe in Sachen Grafik Programmen am PC. Also gut. Ich such ein Programm besser gesagt ein Tool mit dem man die Bilder so bearbeiten kann dass der weiße Rand verschwindet, sodass man beispielsweise Personen ganz nah aneinander setzten kann ohne dass sich diese durch den weißen Rand entweder halbieren oder ganz verschwinden. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen soetwas zu finden? Gruß MrBean1

EDIT: Sorry es tut mir leid ich hab gesehn, dass ich den Thread zu den falschen Themen gesetzt habe. Bitte verzeiht mir nochmal. Ich werd das nächste mal genauer schaun damit das nichtmehr vorkommt.


----------



## fluessig (7. Februar 2005)

Ich hab etwas Zeit gebraucht um zu verstehen, was du meinst. Ich glaube dir geht es um das Freistellen von Personen aus mehreren Bildern um sie dann auf einem anderen zu vereinigen. Im Prinzip ist das mit jedem besseren Grafikprogramm möglich (eigentlich sogar mit Paint, aber da ist das nicht sehr komfortabel, weil Paint keine Ebenen bietet).

Wenn du ein kostenloses Programm suchst, dann probier mal Gimp. Hier der Link:

http://gimp-win.sourceforge.net/stable.html

Du musst dort das GTK runterladen und GIMP und GTK zuerst installieren. Danach hast du ein sehr professionelles Grafikbearbeitungsprogramm, mit dem du Figuren mti dem Lassotool ausschneiden kannst und näher zusammenfügen kannst.


----------

